# F935 slow forward but reverse is good



## Maredzki (Jan 25, 2020)

I have an older F935 which is slow going forward but reverse is good. What do I need to adjust without messing the idle or reverse?

I’m attaching some pictures that might shed some light.

Thank you!!


----------

